# MSNBC Right now...dog water rescue LA CA



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK. OMG.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

is there a link to it?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sorry, I was watching it on TV...commercials now. It's a black or black and tan dog, hard to see...so of course...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Did they save the dog?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

They're still fishing him out. Looks like s shepherd from markings/head/tail...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg...it's live on cnn...is that a german shepherd? GSD mix?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He's scared as heck of the rescuers








http://live.cnn.com/


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for the live feed. I was looking frantically for it.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope they can get him out ok.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh, he can't get up the wall....

(thanks for finding it!)

That guy...wow, that dog was fighting! They have him up in the air.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

They got him!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

DANG! Dog bit him quite a lot lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone needs to buy that rescuer a huge steak. I believe he held onto the dog while getting bit!

Woohooo!!! He's on land!!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

they got him/her out, poor thing is scared half to death.

I hope it didnt bite the guy to hard.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep, the rescuer needs an award. He held on no matter what. That's determination.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

If I were anywhere near that rescuer, I'd give him a huge KISS! That was good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank God the water wasn't that deep! I hope the dog and the guy is ok!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

He must be a dog lover.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

What are they doing now? I can't hear anything my audio is out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

he must be ok. There were an awful lot of ppl taking pics and ambulance guys have him wrapped and are petting him. They must have sedated him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

there doesn't seem to be any audio.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08there doesn't seem to be any audio.


Ok, so it's not just me.

Boy was that dramatic. Lets keep an eye out for the printed news story so we can follow up. As soon as someone see one could you post it in here? To this thread.

Thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, they were saying he should be on the Today Show!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that was a 100% GSD looking dog to me! They just loaded him into an animal control truck that has SEAACA.org on teh back.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep, looked GSD to me too.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Shepard Smith was staying with it, live, on Fox. Wow! Man, my heart was in my throat, watching that!! 

That rescuer must be one heckuva guy!







Bet he's one heckuva guy with a sore arm right about now, too. Looked like that dog had ahold of him pretty good. Poor thing. Thank god he/she is safe.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Darn, I guess I missed the live feed and can't find a replay of it anywhere... What a great guy!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Kris, that was amazing! 

Keep an eye out, I'm sure a replay will pop up and Jean said they may be on the Today Show.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a video.
http://www.fox5vegas.com/video/22316355/index.html


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

wow. it looked like that poor guy was getting bit in the face, too at first. I sure would have liked to have heard the things that he was saying to that poor dog. lol. and he definitely deserves a steak.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I just saw that I was about in tears!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hospitalized for serious bite wounds and HE STILL DIDN'T LET GO!!!

http://cbs2.com/local/dog.los.angeles.2.1443218.html



> Quote:Firefighter Bitten In Helicopter L.A. River Rescue
> LOS ANGELES (AP) ―
> 
> [Click to zoom.] Click to enlarge
> ...


Good Video here of them lifting the dog.
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/20...+%28L.A.+Now%29

http://www.kpsplocal2.com/Content/Top-St...EVjZb7Cd_Q.cspx
Says he's at County USC Medical Center


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalaywow. it looked like that poor guy was getting bit in the face, too at first. I sure would have liked to have heard the things that he was saying to that poor dog. lol. and he definitely deserves a steak.


I hope the dog didn't bite to rescuer in the face. To me it looks more like the dog bit at the headlamp or rim of the helmet. I suspect and hope that most of the wounds to the rescuer is on the arm where there's likely little harm done. That rescue suit must not be very thick.

It's too bad the rescuer got bit; however you can't hardly blame the dog. The dog didn't know what was going on and I'm sure it was scared to death.

Kudos to the rescuers.

Some complain that this was a massive expense just to rescue a dog; while that might be a good argument for criticism; I think a legitimate counter argument would be that this is good real world practice for rescuers.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

caught it live on cable could NOT watch it to the ending (dog kinda looked like GSD on video)-thanks for update.Something in me just HATES the live reporting of life and death situations for people and animals but somehow can watch human horror easier than dog/animal.guess I know if it was a human every effort would be made-and this is right.
How stupid of me to wonder (when soo many Haitian humans suffering)-what is happening to pets.Sick point of view maybe.But hard to hear dogs barking in background.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wondered what was happening with the pets in Haiti too!

I was sick watching the rescue! But all but came out of my seat at work when the rescuer got him. I hope the bites weren't to bad and he'll be home and back to work soon. It just amazes me that he hung on to that dog with bites bad enough to be hospitalized for.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Another story I read stated he was treated and released, so hopefully they're not as bad as first reported. It was a great effort at rescuing him though... amazing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jeez, if he's not married...I think that might be the man who could live with my pack! I knew he was out there!









I wonder where the dog is-did they say? 

That was so amazing. A bright spot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He was loaded into a vehicle with SEAACA.org on it. Can someone call to see if the dog is there?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I watched that unfold today, and was so happy that the media and rescuers were so devoted to that poor baby. 
It was a heroic feat, and those rescuers(especially the guy that got bit while harnessing him) should get big kudos! 
I hope the owner of the dog gives him lots of love and protects him for the rest of his life. 
I cant wait to hear about a follow-up.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Website: 
http://seaaca.org/

Ugh: http://cbs2.com/video/[email protected] (another story on their website about 60 I think dogs removed from a warehouse)

Their pet listing: http://www.petfinder.com/fpm/petlist/pet...%20Pets&style=6

I bet in the next updates or on their site they will have to have him on there!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just have to say the dog whatever breed really did not lose it at any point and seemed to be trying to figure out how to rescue himself.Gotta give points to a dog that does not panic and keeps on truckin.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Kudos to all.
Tonight of all nights, it was nice to see people caring enough to get the helicopter out for a dog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There was a statement of concern about the animals of Haiti and so not to take over the thread --> LINK


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's another article about the rescue, plus a picture of the dog (a six-year-old german shepherd and very cute). What a great guy! One article I read said that the firefighter only got bit once on the thumb, but another one said that he had severe bites on his hand and arm. I sure hope it's the former not the latter... 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/20...dog-rescue.html


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I was OK until I saw the poor pup moving his front legs in a swimming motion while going through the air. He was so confused and had no idea what was going on. Something came out of the air, wrestled him into submission, dunked him into the water several times, and then he was lifted off the ground. I was afraid when I saw them hit the ground that one or both would have been hurt. Thank goodness that once they were lifted up he quit fighting or he probably would have been dropped. His rescuer could not have held on that length of time with a dog biting down on his arm or hand.


----------



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like that rescuer had experience with dogs before.

Once he realized the dog was going to fight, he didn't hesitate and fought for control.

He had control twice, but let go once to tell them to hoist, and then they finally hoisted with his over exaggerated head nod.

He even acknowledges that the dog did what any dog would do, and admitted it was partially because he didn't have time to set up a rapport.

Wanna bet he's a dog lover?


There needs to be a medal for animal rescue.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's going to be on the Today show in the next half hour.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice collection of pics from the rescue
http://www.ktla.com/community/photos/ktla-pg-dog-rescue,0,1738708.photogallery


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I listened to his interview and he was laughing about people throwing the life perservers to the dog. He seems to have a good sense of humor. Bad thing is that he is going to have to go to a hand specialist for the damage to his hand.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Those last pictures of the pup's eyes are priceless. It looks like he is putting it all together and realizing that he is safe. Love that the last picture has him without the muzzle and not only accepting but enjoying the human contact.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

They are now calling him "Vernon". He won't have any problems finding a home if his owners don't claim him (had a collar but no tags) as they had over 20 adoption applications on him the first night. One report said he is 3 years old and another said 6 years old. He is being quarantined for 10 days due to the bite.










I liked the attitude of the firefighter who rescued him. He said he knew he was going to get bitten before he started the rescue, but it was better than having to rescue citizens who would have gone in if he didn't.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow, did not get to see that over here but the story is awesome! 
The firefighter deserves a medal for what he did.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Today show interview

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/35029510#35029510


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for all the updates everyone. Keep them coming if you find more.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's disgusting that these hundreds of families would not have adopted him if he wasn't on the news... Kind of like Oreo, a bulldog who was thrown off a of a roof, and was if horrid condition. As she got better her true temperament showed, and after a long time of trainers and such trying to save her, they gave in and put her to sleep. Everyone went crazy, because the news had covered her... Yet there are thousands of bulldogs dying every day who'd never harm a human, who's crying and writing laws for them?

Sorry, it just irks me...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

One step at a time.








Personally, I was very touched by this and definitely hope this guy is single so he can hook up with Jean.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliPersonally, I was very touched by this and definitely hope this guy is single so he can hook up with Jean.










I was thinking the same thing. I watched him on the Today Show the next morning but couldn't tell if he was wearing a ring or not. Dog people - aren't we funny.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

He's single. Let's just say you could find him on Facebook, although I'm not sure if he checks it often.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey!!! hey!!! NO cyber stalking the cute rescue guy!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He has that porn moustache, but anyone who can brush off those bites...I'm not saying he could run through the yard without getting taken out, but he'd come close!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you need us to lend you some dogs to make sure he doesn't escape?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'll let you know. I'll call some friends at the Sheriff's Dept and see if they could bring one of their "work crews" of over to practice! If they can get out...I'll be asking you all for help! The heck with e-harmony! 

Just re-read...quite the catch...I sound like my dating plan is similar to the Roach motel...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Owner claims dog rescued


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

so, do you have a date yet????


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08hey!!! hey!!! NO cyber stalking the cute rescue guy!!!



LOL. Just using my stalking skills to try and help Jean out here.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDolch Owner claims dog rescued


That's great news.







I see she is an elderly woman. I bet she really missed him.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SandiR2so, do you have a date yet????


Joe, the rescuer, was on the Ellen Show on Thursday along with the other 3 members of the crew. He said the dog is getting better care than he is because he is single and has no one to nurse his broken thumb.









The whole crew had a very good sense of humor ~ they told Joe the dog would probably be too tired to put up a struggle when he grabbed him. I think they don't know German Shepherds very well!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SandiR2He's single. Let's just say you could find him on Facebook, although I'm not sure if he checks it often.



a quick search of FB reveals... http://www.facebook.com/#/profile.php?id=745475983&ref=search&sid=1507810464.2308603661..1

Send him a message! Send him a message! lol


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

My god you stalkers... lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here ya go Jean!!!

Ellen Interview
http://ellen.warnerbros.com/2010/01/la-f...28_sphere_ellen


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww...and he has a sense of humor, too!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Dog Rescued From L.A. River Claimed by Owner

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-dog-rescue,0,4112738.story



> Quote:
> VERNON -- A dog rescued from a rain-swollen river by a Los Angeles firefighter is finally going home.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks Shel. It looks like the same story that was already posted here on 1/29 but I appreciate the update.


----------

